# Started to get really upset



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Okay, Heres the reason I'm upset. my bf and father hate hachi bc he barks constantly. What can I do besides scold him for barking. I want him bark like a dog should but not for like 10 mins straight you know. I just hate it when they say they hate him but like Bella. Bellas personality is calm, laid back and she does her own thing and doesn't bother ppl and doesnt ever hardly bark. Were as hachi is hyper, barky and clingy. 
Idc what they say though. I'm keeping him no matter what. I feed him, they don't. I at least will go outside and love on him for awhile and Bella. 

Just very upset atm.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How old is Hachi and does he live outside? Wondering because of your comment of "I at least will go outsdie and love on him for awhile". What kind of training have you done with him?


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

I also am curious how old hachi is and what type of training you and he have and also the behaviors your family gives hachi. My boy would bark for a long time every time my old roommate came home but I think a lot of it was due to the fact he knew she didn't like him and he was feeding off her somewhat. Now Stoli only barks once or twice to let me know my current roommates home and then gives them loves,and is we upped the training which always helps.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Have you considered a bark collar or something along those lines?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

First choice would be to bring him inside, since outside dogs tend to bark nonstop at the tiniest things that happen and because they're bored.

Second choice would be one of those citronella bark collars.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> How old is Hachi and does he live outside? Wondering because of your comment of "I at least will go outsdie and love on him for awhile". What kind of training have you done with him?


I walk him and I try working on his obedience training which isn't going so great, which am going to send him to a trainer for 4 weeks to have him this summer; gives me chance to save up money to do it. 
I plan on making him a inside dog once i get my own place. Like i said in one of my threads, BF and I are looking for a mini farm away from alot of ppl and traffic and I will be able to let them roam freely during the day to get their exercise in.. Dogs are really not happy being cooped up in a house all day; so thats my plan.

Hachi is 10 months old since the 21st of this month.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

They have nothing to do with him really, I'm the one that grooms and feeds and even his  Which i'm new to the training, but i'm reading and finding some tricks to do for him to pay attention to.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Emoore, I thought about the shock collar and I know you can't keep them on for a long period of time unsupervised or w/e.... If i do a shock collar; would it be best to do it during the day while every1 is up and take it off at night?!?!?!? do you think that will help?!!??!

I did however talk to all my neighbors about his barking, I told them he was a puppy and would bark at anything but if it got too bad to let me know and that i do apologize for it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Warrior09 said:


> Emoore, I thought about the shock collar and I know you can't keep them on for a long period of time unsupervised or w/e.... If i do a shock collar; would it be best to do it during the day while every1 is up and take it off at night?!?!?!? do you think that will help?!!??!


That's why I mentioned a citronella collar instead. When he barks, it sprays really unpleasant-smelling citronella instead of shocking him. It's harmless, but dogs have such a powerful sense of smell that the spraying of the bad odor right in his face is enough to make him stop barking.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Emoore said:


> That's why I mentioned a citronella collar instead. When he barks, it sprays really unpleasant-smelling citronella instead of shocking him. It's harmless, but dogs have such a powerful sense of smell that the spraying of the bad odor right in his face is enough to make him stop barking.


 
That sounds really good... Where do you think the best place to get that would be?!?!? or would i have to order it online!?!?!?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You should be able to pick one up at PetSmart/PetCo or order one online. I have no idea which brands are best or how much they cost, you might want to do some research into that.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

They carry them at Petsmart as well as other pet stores I'm sure.

Ooops, beat me to it, Emoore!


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Emoore said:


> You should be able to pick one up at PetSmart/PetCo or order one online. I have no idea which brands are best or how much they cost, you might want to do some research into that.


I'm researching on it right now actually  I just don't why they hate the dog.... I keep telling them Hachi is still a puppy and will grow up sooner or later to give it time. Puppies will be puppies, I don't agree with the constant barking but how do you know if you like him or not if you don't play with him at least.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Warrior09 said:


> I walk him and I try working on his obedience training which isn't going so great, which am going to send him to a trainer for 4 weeks to have him this summer; gives me chance to save up money to do it.


If you sign up for an obedience class instead you'll learn a lot more about training than if you have someone else train him for you, plus you'll need a lot less money, so you'll be able to start training him sooner. 



> I plan on making him a inside dog once i get my own place. Like i said in one of my threads, BF and I are looking for a mini farm away from alot of ppl and traffic and I will be able to let them roam freely during the day to get their exercise in. Dogs are really not happy being cooped up in a house all day; so thats my plan.


A securely fenced yard would be safer than allowing them to roam free on a bunch of property, but keeping them in the house would be better still. Dogs sleep a lot during the day, so they'd probably be just fine "cooped up" in a house all day, as long as you take them out and play with them and exercise them when you get home.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Just FYI those collars don't always work. The bark collars can backfire (in a painful way) and the citronella ones aren't fool proof - a friend told me her dogs learned to bark then turn their heads so the spray wouldn't get them. 
A dog with a shocking bark collar may bark, then get shocked, yelp from the shock and get shocked again, and again, etc. It turns into a vicious circle and they don't figure out that if they quit barking/yelping, it would stop shocking. 
It's not pretty


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nah, nothing's foolproof except for expensive de-barking surgery or bringing the dog inside. Since neither of those are options, I figure the spray collar is worth a try.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I would rather try the citronella collar anyways, Apparently me saying "Hush" in a firm tone and look him in the eye isn't working out for me as good. I would try the Shock Collars but like the person said it could hurt more than help. So thats def out of the question. It hurts my feelings knowing i can't bring him and bella inside; but they won't be outside all their lives like i said i plan on making them house dogs.
Whats funny though is that Bella my rottie learned all her obedience in one day; i'm not kidding! It shocked me. I said sit, she would sit, I say stay, she stays, I say come, she comes to me. I was amazed and I purchased her from local shelter so idk if they worked with her or not. I didn't ask anyways. 
But Hachi is not a big boy for 10 months and i'm only 5"2 weight at 135lbs you. Im a short girl LOL so he is a handful. It take everything in me to keep him from pulling me when walking. I watch Ceasar and I seen were when the dog starts pulling or gets distracted to tap them from behind with your leg. So i tried that, No luck what so ever, but i still walk him though.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Typo error

"Hachi is A BIG BOY" sorry :blush:


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> If you sign up for an obedience class instead you'll learn a lot more about training than if you have someone else train him for you, plus you'll need a lot less money, so you'll be able to start training him sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> A securely fenced yard would be safer than allowing them to roam free on a bunch of property, but keeping them in the house would be better still. Dogs sleep a lot during the day, so they'd probably be just fine "cooped up" in a house all day, as long as you take them out and play with them and exercise them when you get home.


I would sign up for classes but Floyd County only has one trainer, did have two around here, but she didn't want to do anymore. So the only one left is 30 mins away from me and she only does the kennel training meaning she keeps them for 4 weeks and charges $600 and on the day you pick them she shows you for an hour and half on what you should do and how to do it.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> I walk him and I try working on his obedience training which isn't going so great, which am going to send him to a trainer for 4 weeks to have him this summer; gives me chance to save up money to do it.
> I plan on making him a inside dog once i get my own place. Like i said in one of my threads, BF and I are looking for a mini farm away from alot of ppl and traffic and I will be able to let them roam freely during the day to get their exercise in.. Dogs are really not happy being cooped up in a house all day; so thats my plan.
> 
> Hachi is 10 months old since the 21st of this month.


Just thought it's worth a mention but that's not the best way to get dogs their exercise. They need interactive activities with you. The GSD I dog sat lived in a 20 acre farm and he would never leave my or the owner's line of sight. Don't buy a farm just so you can let your dog "wander around".


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Emoore said:


> Nah, nothing's foolproof except for expensive de-barking surgery or bringing the dog inside. Since neither of those are options, I figure the spray collar is worth a try.


Oh yeah, exhaust all options, for sure. Maybe it'll work. 
Maybe if it doesn't, a shocking one will, but you have to watch them carefully to make sure they aren't one who freaks completely out about it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, you're not kidding about the dearth of trainers in your area - I did a search on your zip code on the Association of Pet Dog Trainers website and this was the closest place I found, and it's about 80 miles away: Kat's K9 Cadets Dog & Puppy Training Purely Positive Dog Training

Around here there would be dozens of places well within that range.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

msvette2u said:


> A dog with a shocking bark collar may bark, then get shocked, yelp from the shock and get shocked again, and again, etc. It turns into a vicious circle and they don't figure out that if they quit barking/yelping, it would stop shocking.
> It's not pretty


I'd say that's largely untrue because most collars these days have a correction pause. When it gives a correction, it will pause for a few seconds before giving another correction if your dog is still barking. The one I use will not correct for 3 seconds after a correction, making it impossible for the dog to get shocked for yelping in response to a correction. In addition, most shock collars can't sense the vibration of a yelp and if a dog is yelping the correction level may be too high anyway.

If you are going the bark collar route, I wouldn't recommend most of the ones from petsmart. The Petsafe brand really eat up batteries, and the batteries are expensive and only sold in pet stores. I really, really love my Bark Limiter G3 - Tri-Tronics Bark Limiter G3, Electronic Dog Collar Training, Limit Barking. One battery lasted about half a year for me with regular use. I also love the bark odometer that tells me how many times it gave a correction. That kind of feedback is so valuable.

I've tried a citronella collar, and it really sucked lol. The citronella ran out pretty fast(one can cost $10!), and my dog didn't seem to mind getting sprayed. I did like how it made my house smell citrusy fresh though.

Does your dog know what 'no' means? Have you tried saying 'no'(or any other word that means 'what you are doing is incorrect') while he was barking and then treating when he stops? I'd try that method first. I don't find anything wrong with bark collars at all, but as *msvette2u* said, it's possible for your dog to react very poorly to them. I think it would be incredibly rare for a dog to be marred by just testing a bark collar on it, but you will be out a bunch of money if your dog is the type to flip out.

Your dog is over 10 months old. He's young, but his puppy pass has expired. If you keep giving "he's just a puppy" excuses, it demotivates you to get him trained. Dogs don't become more obedient as they get older, and they don't develop better manners without training. Waiting won't do anything except give you an even larger untrained dog that's had time to develop bad habits.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Warrior09 said:


> I'm researching on it right now actually  I just don't why they hate the dog.... I keep telling them Hachi is still a puppy and will grow up sooner or later to give it time. Puppies will be puppies, I don't agree with the constant barking but how do you know if you like him or not if you don't play with him at least.


No offense, but I'd grow to hate the dog if I had to listen to it bark non-stop. Puppy or not. Honestly, your neighbors aren't "required" to get to know your pup, much less play with it. Heck, they could be cat people. You need to get this under control, whichever option you choose. It's just bad neighbor etiquette to let this dog bark, bark, bark and expect your neighbors to listen to it non stop.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm with Chelle. I'd probably hate your dog too. We have two neighbors on either side of us. One has a large dog that barks all day and night, and the other one has two Shih tzus that bark constantly. MAN do I hate those dogs!!

We put a bark collar on one of our dogs. She learned not to bark when the collar was on, but as soon as it came off - BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK BARK. She pretty much quit now that she's blind and deaf. I know an easy fix to her barking would have been to give her a bit more exercise. In her 15 years of life, she's probably only ever been on 10 walks. Being a mini schnauzer/pit bull mix, she needs (well, needed) a lot of exercise that she didn't get. 

Your dog is bored. Go out and play fetch. Wear him out physically. Do some training for mental stimulation. Another reason he's barking is probably because he wants to be with his family.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

chelle said:


> No offense, but I'd grow to hate the dog if I had to listen to it bark non-stop. Puppy or not. Honestly, your neighbors aren't "required" to get to know your pup, much less play with it. Heck, they could be cat people. You need to get this under control, whichever option you choose. It's just bad neighbor etiquette to let this dog bark, bark, bark and expect your neighbors to listen to it non stop.


I know I have to get this under control cause if I don't I will have to rehome him and I don't want to I really truly like him. my dad has even took a belt to him and said "Hush" which i don't hit him I just repeat in a firm tone "Hush" and really I have two neighbors which are my grandparents and a gay, guy his says he likes my dogs and he doesn't have a probably with them, but i just remind him to let me know if they aggravate him exspecially hachi were he barks and bella never ever barks.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I'm go buy supplies maybe a clicker because i'm leading towards training him with a clicker. I'm train him myself, bc trainers are either too far away from to go to or they charge out rageous prices. I shouldn't be out no more than $100 for everything including a good clicker. 

my dad and his family were raised differently about pets than my mom was. Dad his folks didn't believe that an animals wasn't allowed in the house and they never really had pets unless it was a cat that lived 15 years or fish LOL and my mom grew up with dogs, but they weren't allowed inside bc they were considered outside pets and was to never be inside bc the are not clean and it wasn't sanitary. 

I was raised somewhat on both perspectives, I'm just now learning about different ways and tricks on how to raise and train a dog. 

They didn't believe in wasteing money on trainers, they taught their pets the way they wanted them to be. Thats the reason I had hachi chained up, ppl around here don't think its a sin to keeping your dogs on a chain. 

but I'm learning to be a good dog owner. I'm trying I do take them to vets and keeping them up to date on shots, I feed them, I play with them, I make sure they have straw in their dog house during the winter days. I make sure they have water 24/7. So far I think I'm doing good. Just needing help on the training myself.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

*$265 for everything on Petsmart.com* 

Christmas is coming up and I heard our mother is going to give us money; even if it is just $100 still that gets half of the things I want to get. 

I'm order the clicker, crate, bed for crate, Food for the GSD only, 6' Training leash, Bark control collar and something else (I can't remember now LOL) which is surprisingly not really that high for all that. $54 for 36lb of Dog Food. 

maybe if I show my dad that i can be responsible and not let him destroy the house he might and its a big might, he will let hachi come in but if not at least I will have the stuff ready for when I move and train him in my own house.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Your dad hit the dog with a belt for barking? I am sure he went right back to barking after he was done, and now the dog will not be very happy to be around your dad.
How sad for the dog


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It looks like you think of dogs as animals that belong outdoors. Getting a farm so they can exercise? YOU are the one responsible for their exercise and well-being and they should exercise with you present. Dogs don't 'exercise' on their own. They just either lie around or get into mischief.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Warrior09 said:


> I know I have to get this under control cause if I don't I will have to rehome him and I don't want to I really truly like him. my dad has even took a belt to him and said "Hush" which i don't hit him I just repeat in a firm tone "Hush" and really I have two neighbors which are my grandparents and a gay, guy his says he likes my dogs and he doesn't have a probably with them, but i just remind him to let me know if they aggravate him exspecially hachi were he barks and bella never ever barks.


Took a belt to him? Oh my. That's extreme. That's abuse. "Hush" isn't going to work. The dog is not tying the beating and the "hush" together with the barking, so it won't stop. *Can the dog come inside?* Please don't be offended, but just "liking" the dog isn't going to be enough. Sounds like your neighbors are pretty nice people and tolerant. That may only last so long. I hate to be a downer, but you might consider re-homing this dog. Especially if he's being beaten by your dad with a belt. Please.



Warrior09 said:


> I'm go buy supplies maybe a clicker because i'm leading towards training him with a clicker. I'm train him myself, bc trainers are either too far away from to go to or they charge out rageous prices. I shouldn't be out no more than $100 for everything including a good clicker.
> 
> my dad and his family were raised differently about pets than my mom was. Dad his folks didn't believe that an animals wasn't allowed in the house and they never really had pets unless it was a cat that lived 15 years or fish LOL and my mom grew up with dogs, but they weren't allowed inside bc they were considered outside pets and was to never be inside bc the are not clean and it wasn't sanitary.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you've come here and are trying to learn. Chaining dogs out isn't a real popular gameplan on this forum, I can tell you. I know you said it's quite acceptable where you are, so you have that to work "against." (Ie, doing something different and dealing with the nay-sayers.) 

Training is a very intrical part of the raising of the dog. Sure, it can be expensive, but it is worth the cost many times over. Don't be so quick to discount it as "outrageously" expensive. The trick is to find the right training. Research, ask questions. Even post here and get some opinions. If it's far away, search for a class on weekends. (assuming you don't work weekends.)


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Training is an integral part of raising the dog owner as well.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Training is an integral part of raising the dog *owner* as well.


Just want to *bold* the most important part of that statement.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Barking is typical for "outside dogs". Bring the dog inside, purchase a crate and some crate-safe toys, and get your training in, plus activities the pup can join you in. (Hiking, etc)


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> Your dad hit the dog with a belt for barking? I am sure he went right back to barking after he was done, and now the dog will not be very happy to be around your dad.
> How sad for the dog


Actually he was quiet for the night and somewhat during the day


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Barking is typical for "outside dogs". Bring the dog inside, purchase a crate and some crate-safe toys, and get your training in, plus activities the pup can join you in. (Hiking, etc)


Hiking around here isn't safe druggies and theives and there isn't a lot of land to go hiking on bc ppl own every land up here. I live in a holler to be quit frank


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> Actually he was quiet for the night and somewhat during the day


I think you're missing the point that that is an unacceptable, and ineffective way to deal with a problem. That is abuse and is quite ridiculous to think that a dog will realize he is beat with a belt for being a dog and barking. Dogs chained outside are going to bark, they are bored, they are lonely. Dogs especially certain breeds do not do well seperated from their family. Dogs need more than a chain in the yard with the hopes of having a farm they can "exercise" themself on one day. I would not advise a bark collar as it is not intended to be used 24 hrs a day and without supervision.
Hopes of having a farm someday are not going to help. I hope you do, it is nice to have your own place and be set up....however your hopes of keeping your 2 big dogs chained up out in the yard without formal training and then one day magically all living peacefully on a piece of land are not realistic in my opinion.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> Hiking around here isn't safe druggies and theives and there isn't a lot of land to go hiking on bc ppl own every land up here. I live in a holler to be quit frank


So are the dogs not getting any walks?


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

Warrior09 said:


> Hiking around here isn't safe druggies and theives and there isn't a lot of land to go hiking on bc ppl own every land up here. I live in a holler to be quit frank


It doesn't matter where you live, if you really want what is best for him then you need to find a way to get his energy out, as well as challenge him mentally! You have a growing GSD puppy...they need that stimulation and learning as they grow and continuing on into adulthood. Look up some simple games and tricks online that you can play with him. Hide his favorite toy in the backyard and teach him how to find it. Take him on a leash and train with him in the backyard. You will probably find that once he is more involved with you that the barking will decrease. He needs to learn and be challenged, to provide him with anything less is not fulfilling your responsibility to your dog. Owning a dog, especially this breed of dog requires a higher commitment level.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> So are the dogs not getting any walks?


Yes they are....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Warrior09 said:


> Actually he was quiet for the night and somewhat during the day


Yeah, when I would get a spanking as a kid I'd go to my room and not want to talk to anybody either.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Furricane said:


> It doesn't matter where you live, if you really want what is best for him then you need to find a way to get his energy out, as well as challenge him mentally! You have a growing GSD puppy...they need that stimulation and learning as they grow and continuing on into adulthood. Look up some simple games and tricks online that you can play with him. Hide his favorite toy in the backyard and teach him how to find it. Take him on a leash and train with him in the backyard. You will probably find that once he is more involved with you that the barking will decrease. He needs to learn and be challenged, to provide him with anything less is not fulfilling your responsibility to your dog. Owning a dog, especially this breed of dog requires a higher commitment level.


I owned a gsd b4, he was the best ever. Never took him to a trainer and we never trained him... didn't have to. He was a very well mannered dog. So i know about this breed thank you very much.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

He could be starving if it wasn't for me.... I may not be perfect as a owner, but the person my mother got him was starving him letting him roam freely in the road at the age of 2-3 months old. I think I give him a better life than what he had, he gets fed,walked and he doesn't have to worry about getting hit by a car and possibly dying. So yeah I'm doing him a favor  even though I appreciate your alls opinion about my pet, I think I doing alright right now, just neeed to get the barking under control other than that i'm fine. Thank you though


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> I owned a gsd b4, he was the best ever. Never took him to a trainer and we never trained him... didn't have to. He was a very well mannered dog. So i know about this breed thank you very much.


I've noticed a pattern for example when you had a post about adding a Doberman to your mix. You ask for help and then turn around and meet most peoples comments with your knowledge or experience on the breed. If that is the case, then by all means you already know that this breed will be unhappy, unfulfilled, and unreliable if left out on a chain in the back yard....so why do you ask? I'm sorry but there are people who post legitimate questions on this forum and truly want advice but their posts don't seem to get as many replies as ones who are posted by people who "already know about this breed" and obviously don't need help.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> He could be starving if it wasn't for me.... I may not be perfect as a owner, but the person my mother got him was starving him letting him roam freely in the road at the age of 2-3 months old. I think I give him a better life than what he had, he gets fed,walked and he doesn't have to worry about getting hit by a car and possibly dying. So yeah I'm doing him a favor  even though I appreciate your alls opinion about my pet, I think I doing alright right now, just neeed to get the barking under control other than that i'm fine. Thank you though


Just because it could be worse, doesn't mean it couldn't be better


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

mysweetkaos said:


> I've noticed a pattern for example when you had a post about adding a Doberman to your mix. You ask for help and then turn around and meet most peoples comments with your knowledge or experience on the breed. If that is the case, then by all means you already know that this breed will be unhappy, unfulfilled, and unreliable if left out on a chain in the back yard....so why do you ask? I'm sorry but there are people who post legitimate questions on this forum and truly want advice but their posts don't seem to get as many replies as ones who are posted by people who "already know about this breed" and obviously don't need help.


I was just curious I wasn't really forsure about adding another dog.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Lord god u r annoying *******..... Just give me some ideas of what i could do about the barking, emoore gave some good ones, so if you don't have anything else to say; then quit wasting my time of explaining myself to you, I don't have to. 

Thank you


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> Lord god u r annoying ******** Just give me some ideas of what i could do about the barking, emoore gave some good ones, so if you don't have anything else to say; then quit wasting my time of explaining myself to you, I don't have to.
> 
> Thank you


Thankfully I have no personal experience with your reference to annoying as *******. I will take your word for it.

Although I think people gave you plenty of advice
1) exercise him more
2) socialize him more
3) train him
4) bring him inside with his family where he belongs, rather than use him as a lawn ornament
5) Don't let him suffer by your dad beating him with a belt because you don't do the previous 4!!

Just because you don't agree with the advice doesn't mean it doesn't have value. Also if you come to a public forum and post details don't expect people to not have an opinion and more importantly don't expect people are just going to tell you what you want to hear.


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

Warrior09 said:


> I owned a gsd b4, he was the best ever. Never took him to a trainer and we never trained him... didn't have to. He was a very well mannered dog. So i know about this breed thank you very much.


 Respectfully, if you really had knowledge about this breed, you would be more committed to your dog in getting him more exercise because you would "know" that is what he needs. I gave you some suggestions for simple things you can do to further stimulate and challenge your dog, as have other people on this forum. You seem to be only listening to those who are giving you a "quick fix" that requires very little work. For example your positive response to a bark collar vs your negative response to anyone that suggests upping the training and time spent with your dog. As many have already explained if you spend more time with him, then the barking may decrease. A properly exercised GSD is too tired and content to bark all the time.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

With the environment that you have, and the mentality of the people around you, there should be no dog brought into this.

You should have left the dog where it was and not got invloved.

You said you made it better for the dog, but I don't know how much better.

Have you built a pen yet or something to keep them contained?
You asked for help on that and I gave you suggestions.

See, here's the thing....

You asked for a solution to help with the barking. Many suggestions were given, but you kept looking for a solution to the barking.
Walking the dog, exercising and training the dog ARE the solutions to the barking.

Do NOT get a shock collar, or a bark collar. If you can't teach a dog to lay down yet, you are definately not ready for a collar like these.

The people on here are trying to help. They don't know you and have no obligation to help. Listen to what is being told to you.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to the moderator _lhczth for having to edit my post. I was trying to deal with the insult in the most "kind" way. _

_On a side note....good advice Cowboy 17_






cowboy17 said:


> With the environment that you have, and the mentality of the people around you, there should be no dog brought into this.
> 
> You should have left the dog where it was and not got invloved.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the few posts I've read, if you are so knowledgeable about dogs, shutting him up shouldn't be a problem

If you want to try a bark collar, go to walmart, they have them for around 40$..My aussie is a barker, mostly a frustration barker, but it's very annoying, and nope, he's 11 years old, and I can't shut that dog up

So a few years ago, I thought I'd try a bark collar, got the one at walmart, works like a charm..It' gives a warning signal if the dog barks, if he doesn't shut up, a little zap in 15 seconds, if he still doesn't shut up a little higher zap in another 15 seconds.

It took my aussie two zaps to know he best be quiet..It didn't even faze him, scare him, or traumatize him,,he actually is wiggling his butt off if I put the collar on him..It actually calms him down, as when he starts into his barking frenzy, he also displays displaced aggression..

So there is a pretty CHEAP alternative, one thing, I DO NOT leave any type of collar on my dogs when unsupervised..

People ARE trying to help you, if you don't like their advice then ignore it you don't have to respond.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

You are absolutely right, I want a quick fix to solving the problem. He is a loving dog and yes he deserves even better but I'm not going to give him up bc in 6 months to a year I will have my own place so I CAN BRING HIm in THE HOUSE. I want him in the house. I got him so his my responsibility and to be quite frank I honestly don't think ppl around here would take better care of him than I do. They would for 1. sell him for a pill, 2. starve him, and 3. possibly just throw him out to defend for himself and have to hunt/kill other pets around just for food maybe. 
I would rather him be chained up for awhile, fed regularly and have a dog house to go into when it rains or snows and not be outside wondering around for shelter or food. I may not be able to train him as good or afford to train him, but I will later on and I can wait like i said I'll save money if I have to. It would kill me knowing he was out in this cold world, starving and having to fight for food or possibly end up in the shelter and even be put to sleep bc they didn't get him adopted out sooner. 
SO yeah He isn't in the GREATEST POSITION right now as far as being inside with me or properly trained, but he is in a GOOD PLACE with some1 who actually does care about him.

AS far as my father goes, well our night wasn't great bc I basically told him off about that and I explained that if that dog fears you then you will not be able to trust it around bc he will eventually bite him if scared enough to do so. 

So thats cleared up.

I'm experienced with this breed but maybe not as much as you all are. They are intelligent, Powerful, Strong-willed and etc. I know that. I'm just saying i'm not use to having one as hyper as he is. Warrior my first gsd was like I said b4, laid back, calm, didn't really have to do much with him. Well I did play basketball with him everynight LOL it was funny to see him knock the ball with his nose and try to grab it.  I miss him more than life. And I love Hachi I really do, I would die if something happened to him, I have good intentions with him I just don't have a JOB bc I"m a full time student and no1 is hiring Eastern Kentucky has the highest unemployment rate ever. Lexington is 3 hours away and they have jobs everywhere. I can't move yet, and the reason I wanted a farm for them is so they wanted to bark **** go for it, it won't be bother no neighbors and it wouldn't bother me a whole lot, and I wouldn't have to worry about ppl posioning him or possibly getting shot and if they want a big place to play him bella they can play in a HUGE freakin yard if they want to and come in at night or w/e. 

So i really do have good intentions for the dogs. I'm just broke and really need fixes that won't cost over $20 LOL thats my allowance. Yes i still get an allowance thats bc i clean my dads house through the week and I use it for gas or food for me or the dogs and they get special treats with it. 

So I apologize for getting out of hand, I'm aggravated and I feel every1 is trying to make me feel I'm a bad owner when i'm not. So thats why I got upset a little.

Thank you


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have already voiced my opinion on a previous thread, but I think it bears repeating. I think you made a mistake bringing Hachi into your home knowing that not everyone in your home was on the same page about having another dog and knowing he would have to be tethered in the yard until the fence could be fixed, or until you and boyfriend can move in together, or until whenever else.

Fact is, right now you have a young, energetic dog that is relinquished to the back yard on a tether. He is BORED. He is showing some of this boredom by barking and barking because that's fun AND it gets him attention, even if it's just people yelling at him.

And fact is, you are not providing this dog a good home. He's not getting the exercise he needs, he's not getting the training he needs, he's not getting the contact with family he needs. AND he's getting shouted at and hit for barking, for being a dog. This is not a good situation for the dog.

I think it's selfish to keep the dog because you "really like him" instead of ensuring he has a home where his needs are met. His needs are not currently met. If you can't meet his needs, you don't need a no-bark collar of any kind. You need to find him a home where his needs are met.

In my honest opinion.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

AbbyK9 said:


> I have already voiced my opinion on a previous thread, but I think it bears repeating. I think you made a mistake bringing Hachi into your home knowing that not everyone in your home was on the same page about having another dog and knowing he would have to be tethered in the yard until the fence could be fixed, or until you and boyfriend can move in together, or until whenever else.
> 
> Fact is, right now you have a young, energetic dog that is relinquished to the back yard on a tether. He is BORED. He is showing some of this boredom by barking and barking because that's fun AND it gets him attention, even if it's just people yelling at him.
> 
> ...


In my honest opinion

HE ISN"T GOING ANYWHERE, sorry


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I feel sorry for your dogs. And for you, really, since you don't seem to have the maturity to make good decisions for them, but have lots of wild dreams about how you're going to magically be a fantastic owner once you and your boyfriend move onto a farm at some point in the future.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

there are things you can do NOW, if you can't afford a trainer, there are resources on the net I'm sure, that can give you some ideas on how to train him ..Go to the library and read some books on training thats a free resource.

I can guarantee the minute you move to a farm and let him offleash, he's going to be gone..He has no reason to stay..They do not train themselves.


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

I read this string earlier, and had no intention of butting in, but after your last comment I now have to. Keeping this dog on a chain will ruin any fantasy you have about owning a polite, well adjusted dog. You can not undo experiences in dogs. If you don't want an aggressive, barking maniac, you should consider finding (even if temporary) a proper home. If your budget is $20.00 for this problem, what will happen when you SHOULD take a trip to the vet? Your wants should never outweigh your dog's needs. I sincerely wish you the best of luck, and I hope you do what is right.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

AbbyK9 said:


> I feel sorry for your dogs. And for you, really, since you don't seem to have the maturity to make good decisions for them, but have lots of wild dreams about how you're going to magically be a fantastic owner once you and your boyfriend move onto a farm at some point in the future.


Sorry you feel that way


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> there are things you can do NOW, if you can't afford a trainer, there are resources on the net I'm sure, that can give you some ideas on how to train him ..Go to the library and read some books on training thats a free resource.
> 
> I can guarantee the minute you move to a farm and let him offleash, he's going to be gone..He has no reason to stay..They do not train themselves.


I have been watching clicker training. I think that would do us best and it seems really good to work with. I found a clicker on Pet smart for $5. So I'm order that and a clicker training book plus a 6' training leash, all three under $20 plus shipping. So i'm already watching youtube videos.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Warrior09 said:


> Sorry you feel that way


Your dad beats the dogs and we should not feel sorry about this whole situation?? What, are people supposed to be overjoyed? And then you put this little _smiley_ face on here, after telling us about the beatings with belts??
Your dad should be turned in to the authorities for _abuse. _
That makes me sad, too, that you can't see what's best for the dogs and find them new homes.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

65Champagne said:


> I read this string earlier, and had no intention of butting in, but after your last comment I now have to. Keeping this dog on a chain will ruin any fantasy you have about owning a polite, well adjusted dog. You can not undo experiences in dogs. If you don't want an aggressive, barking maniac, you should consider finding (even if temporary) a proper home. If your budget is $20.00 for this problem, what will happen when you SHOULD take a trip to the vet? Your wants should never outweigh your dog's needs. I sincerely wish you the best of luck, and I hope you do what is right.


Ive got the vet bills covered. I can afford them and they work with him on payments. SO i'm good as far as that... thank you


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Your dad beats the dogs and we should not feel sorry about this whole situation?? What, are people supposed to be overjoyed?
> Your dad should be turned in to the authorities for _abuse. _
> That makes me sad, too, that you can't see what's best for the dogs and find them new homes.


 
Your Personal opinion....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Are you for real or just a troll?? Seriously.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Are you for real or just a troll?? Seriously.


Oh I'm for real alright. I've explained all i could, so what ever you say is your own personal opinion


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I was in a similar situation to you when I was younger. I lived with my parents and it wasn't good for me or my dog. Now, I will say my dog was indoors all of the time but it was still an unhealthy situation for him to be in. I full intended on moving out as soon I got him but something always came up and I eventually gave myself 6 months to find somewhere better for us. That didnt work out and we ended up couch surfing for way to long before I got myself sorted. 
The point I'm trying to make is "six months to a year" could turn into 2 or 3 years, you just never know how long it will take and this dog needs a major change NOW. 
What other behaviour issues will your boy have developed by the time you move out? Will you be able to find a pet friendly landlord that will trust your outside dog not to ruin their house (some require meeting the dog first for a temprement test)? Will you have time to work on theses issues when you find a job? What if you and your boyfriend break up before you find a house or just after (sorry but it happened to me)? 

There is so much to think about. Its not an ABC situation. Dont get offended when people suggest you rehome your dog, sometimes it is the kindest option. I wont tell you to find your dog another home but I will ask you to think about whats best for him and not you. Many members have made that descion and agree it was the correct one for their dog. 

I just dont want you to convince yourself that after 1 year it will all be ok. Good luck!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> Oh I'm for real alright. I've explained all i could, so what ever you say is your own personal opinion


I realize I'm running the risk of you comparing me to an STD again...but here it goes anyway. It is her personal opinion...which is what this forum is for. We all come on here at some point with a problem and ask others to take time out of their busy schedules (ie working, taking proper care of our dogs) to post their opinion which is often supported by experience that many of these people have quite a bit of. As I said earlier while you may not want to hear it, you asked people...so don't be surprised when it isn't what you want to hear. Sometimes it can sting when you see your life through others perspective. That is how we learn. So if you truly want to learn and give your dogs any quality of life, listen to others, think about what they say and why they may say it. And for goodness sake even if you don't agree fine, you don't have to be so rude about it...and no the smiley face doesn't make it any less rude


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm glad you are making the effort to watch some youtube vidoes.
A clicker is a great little tool to shape behaviours with and it would do you well to get one.

Do you run? Can you run around the yard with dog on leash for 30 minutes a day?
This is to be done twice a day for 7 days.
Do you feed dog kibble? Do you have a chair that you could sit on in front of the dog?
Spend every meal for the next 7 days hand feeding it's meals to it. One kibble at a time. Don't give a kibble unless dog looks you in the eyes. (say "Yes" as soon as dog looks at you and then give the piece of kibble)
Find a ball and throw it for 5 minutes twice a day for 7 days.

Let me know if the barking is still going on next week.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I understand you're getting defensive because you feel attacked. You've said some things to really raise hackles, so to speak, such as dad hitting the dog with the belt. That is so crazy over the top to people here.

I believe you have good intentions and are looking towards the future, when you can leave, make more money, have more time for training, etc. But do understand, the training time is NOW. What they learn NOW is what sets them up for life. That's not to say an old dog can't learn new things, but it will be so much harder. Perhaps too hard. For an outside dog to finally become an inside dog at a year, two years will be quite something to overcome. Housebreaking a one year old? How fun. (not!)

I asked much earlier if this dog can come inside.... ????????

I am so not going anywhere near an STD comparison, don't know what that means, it sounds dirty. :laugh:


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

The bottom line is simple, you came on here asking for help. You were given many suggestions by people and instead of listening to them and trying to put them into action to deal with the situation now, you keep talking about moving out and everything being solved. Like the others have said, unless you work with him now you cannot expect him to become a well behaved dog when he gets older, nor can you expect him to be less hyper, I f anything he will become more hyper because he is bored. You are setting the two of you up for heartbreak and failure by not trying to apply what others have said to your situation...and yes that is my opinion.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

catz said:


> I was in a similar situation to you when I was younger. I lived with my parents and it wasn't good for me or my dog. Now, I will say my dog was indoors all of the time but it was still an unhealthy situation for him to be in. I full intended on moving out as soon I got him but something always came up and I eventually gave myself 6 months to find somewhere better for us. That didnt work out and we ended up couch surfing for way to long before I got myself sorted.
> The point I'm trying to make is "six months to a year" could turn into 2 or 3 years, you just never know how long it will take and this dog needs a major change NOW.
> What other behaviour issues will your boy have developed by the time you move out? Will you be able to find a pet friendly landlord that will trust your outside dog not to ruin their house (some require meeting the dog first for a temprement test)? Will you have time to work on theses issues when you find a job? What if you and your boyfriend break up before you find a house or just after (sorry but it happened to me)?
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for understand at least trying though.... I plan on owning when we move, I'm not going to rent bc it is basically like living here, just not paying rent. LOL thanks for the advise though


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

cowboy17 said:


> I'm glad you are making the effort to watch some youtube vidoes.
> A clicker is a great little tool to shape behaviours with and it would do you well to get one.
> 
> Do you run? Can you run around the yard with dog on leash for 30 minutes a day?
> ...


I like that idea. Ive been working on food aggression, which he isn't but still i wanted to make sure. I will feed him out my hand, and use the other by touching him. I have ran around the yard just here in the past couple of days he has been raining constantly. We are advised about flash flood. rained for 3 days already.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Warrior, at risk of being a big pesk, why can't your dog come inside? Maybe I missed the explanation? If so, my bad, but I'm really wondering?


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I totally agree with every1 when they said i need to get him trained and fast. I actually have talked to a trainer about 30 mins away from me, and she has agreed to be privately trained 2x a week for $350, now where to get the money?!?!? and then i had an idea. Get the money as a christmas gift from both parents and use it on that. That should take care of the basic training. Then to get a crate and keep him indoors. Gonna have to argue and fuss with the parent, but hopefully after showing that i took the money to get him trained with even though i could have used it on something else. He will let me keep Hachi inside and plus get him groomed b4 letting in the house LOL


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

chelle said:


> Warrior, at risk of being a big pesk, why can't your dog come inside? Maybe I missed the explanation? If so, my bad, but I'm really wondering?


Because my father doesn't like big dogs in the house...... Don't ask why bc the only conclusion ive came up with over this, is that he thinks they are nasty in the house.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Warrior09 said:


> I totally agree with every1 when they said i need to get him trained and fast. I actually have talked to a trainer about 30 mins away from me, and she has agreed to be privately trained 2x a week for $350, now where to get the money?!?!? and then i had an idea. Get the money as a christmas gift from both parents and use it on that. That should take care of the basic training. Then to get a crate and keep him indoors. Gonna have to argue and fuss with the parent, but hopefully after showing that i took the money to get him trained with even though i could have used it on something else. He will let me keep Hachi inside and plus get him groomed b4 letting in the house LOL





Warrior09 said:


> Because my father doesn't like big dogs in the house...... Don't ask why bc the only conclusion ive came up with over this, is that he thinks they are nasty in the house.


Many old school folks don't like dogs in the house. 

Twice a week for $350 is crazy expensive; do you have other options?

Can you have a little sit down with dad over bringing the dog inside? Once you get a crate, that'll be good. Also once the dog is inside, you can tether him TO you, so he doesn't get into trouble and make your dad think he was right all along. Then bring him into your room at night, crated or whatever.... long story short, just be in charge of the dog all the time so he doesn't get in trouble inside, and perhaps dad will be more open to it. Then you can get much farther along in bonding and training!


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

chelle said:


> Many old school folks don't like dogs in the house.
> 
> Twice a week for $350 is crazy expensive; do you have other options?
> 
> Can you have a little sit down with dad over bringing the dog inside? Once you get a crate, that'll be good. Also once the dog is inside, you can tether him TO you, so he doesn't get into trouble and make your dad think he was right all along. Then bring him into your room at night, crated or whatever.... long story short, just be in charge of the dog all the time so he doesn't get in trouble inside, and perhaps dad will be more open to it. Then you can get much farther along in bonding and training!


Yeah he def is old fasioned. I've thought about talking to him but I know the answer bc I made the commet "I'll get him neutured (which i'm still doing) and maybe make him a house dog if i train him to going outside to use the bathroom" his replied to that " **** NO!!! you aint bringing that dog in this house" end of story. 

I know its still expensive but she is the only one close to me, the next one is like 80-100 miles away.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Which i said i would train him by the clicker, but if that doesn't work out I will need her to help me.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I have two weeks left of class, So after that I will be able to focus alot more on him until Janurary and then back to classes for another semester.  Summer time will be really really great for us I will have 2 1/2 months with him all day every day  Which i give him my time during the day after i get home I mean I will be able to really crack down and actually focus a **** of alot more on him.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Warrior09 said:


> Yeah he def is old fasioned. I've thought about talking to him but I know the answer bc I made the commet "I'll get him neutured (which i'm still doing) and maybe make him a house dog if i train him to going outside to use the bathroom" his replied to that " **** NO!!! you aint bringing that dog in this house" end of story.
> 
> I know its still expensive but she is the only one close to me, the next one is like 80-100 miles away.


Ok, well that's that, then. I mean, Dad owns the house and you can't do much if his feeling is that strong. Bummer.

Do you feel good about this trainer? I certainly do NOT want to "turn you off" to training in ANY way, but it is pretty pricey. Just be really sure this trainer is "the one" for you - that you agree with their methods, etc, before you fork over that much cash.



Warrior09 said:


> Which i said i would train him by the clicker, but if that doesn't work out I will need her to help me.


Clickers are great. There's a ton of resource info on the net - videos, reading, etc. Working on that is so much better than not working on anything! 



Warrior09 said:


> I have two weeks left of class, So after that I will be able to focus alot more on him until Janurary and then back to classes for another semester.  Summer time will be really really great for us I will have 2 1/2 months with him all day every day  Which i give him my time during the day after i get home I mean I will be able to really crack down and actually focus a **** of alot more on him.


Ok, good! That's exactly what you both need, it sounds like! I'm glad you have the desire and dedication.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I plan on owning when we move, I'm not going to rent bc it is basically like living here, just not paying rent.


:spittingcoffee:

It's a nice thing to look to the future but I think you're living in a fantasy world. How do you plan to own property and all that this entails - like upkeep, repairs, etc. - if you're a young student with no job, no credit, etc. and can't even afford $350 for dog training?


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> Okay, Heres the reason I'm upset. my bf and father hate hachi bc he barks constantly. What can I do besides scold him for barking. I want him bark like a dog should but not for like 10 mins straight you know. I just hate it when they say they hate him but like Bella. Bellas personality is calm, laid back and she does her own thing and doesn't bother ppl and doesnt ever hardly bark. Were as hachi is hyper, barky and clingy.
> Idc what they say though. I'm keeping him no matter what. I feed him, they don't. I at least will go outside and love on him for awhile and Bella.
> 
> Just very upset atm.


After reading that it Sounds like you need a new BF. Well I am glade you will not give up your dog for your boyfriend. No one should ever have to do that.

Move out! Best thing I ever did was move out when I was 18. My inlaws don't like any of my 3 dogs and would rather them not be around. They are good dogs, not crazy untrained freaks. They are respectful don't jump up listen well to commands. My friends and other family members love the dogs and have no problems with them. But my inlaws don't even like to pet the dogs. 

My inlaws are not dog people. I don't care it's our house. My husband, daughter and I love them and that's all that matters. 

As for barking 
My pup is a fence barker but is getting better. My little dog is a stupid yappy dog. His barking drives me mad sometimes. My 2 big dogs will stop barking when told. The little one does not know when to shut up. He will stop for a while then start up again. He is a hard one to train. I think he has a learning problem haha.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I doubt many trainers will be happy to take on a dog beaten with a belt, money or not. Especially knowing he may well go back to that same abusive home.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I read a few more post I need to learn to read before I post.

Yeah this is a mess. The poor dogs should never have been brought into this sad home. Getting beaten and left outside.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

since you are getting the clicker an excellent book to get with step by step process and tons of things you can teach with a clicker is Clicking with Your Dog by Peggy Tillman


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

On the Leerburg website there is an excellent free ebook on clicker training and using markers. I suggest you download it and read it 4 times.

I think what all need to realize here is that the dog isn't getting in the house.

Dogs are more than likely considered to be an outdoor animal and for working, not for petting or cuddling and less valuable than dirt.

It's a paradigm shift that is required. Like some foreign country's, the dog is not considered a pet and is never brought in the house and is left outside all day. Look at places like India and China, Carribean Islands etc. This is some old thinking and unless dad get's on here, we won't be able to change that.

Get over it, it's not happening. in fact suggesting that she go and try and convince her dad to let the dog come in, could make the situation worse.

Best thing we can to do help, is to educate on how to provide a decent and safe outside environment, while providing inexpensive methods of foundation training i.e focus and attention, basic sit, down and recall commands.

Warrior, moving to a new house 'aint gonna fix anything. You need action and you need it now.
If it's raining, get out there in the rain and excersise the dog no matter what. You are dedicated to it,so just get it done. It's only 10 minutes of wet, and you can dry off.

I suggested hand feeding, this will kill 2 birds, first it will decrease the possibility of food agression, but the main reason I am suggesting this is to build focus and eye contact. Doggy should be looking at you all the time. No need to pet it during this.

Don't play victim to your situation, find a way to deal with it, work within the boundries that you are up against and come out a winner, not a whiner.

That's my lecture for the day.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

cowboy17 said:


> On the Leerburg website there is an excellent free ebook on clicker training and using markers. I suggest you download it and read it 4 times.
> 
> I think what all need to realize here is that the dog isn't getting in the house.
> 
> ...


And a good lecture it was. :thumbup: The other problem EVEN if her dad would allow the dog inside....still leaves a Rottie tied out in the yard all the time. These 2 dogs have already had issues according to the OP so if she could magically bring the GSD in, that in my opinion would make the relationship with the existing Rottie even worse. It's a bad situation no matter what. She is intent on not rehoming so I hope she does carry through on your advice, those are all great ways to bond/train which won't cost her anything.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

All right Warrior, you got a lot of help and advice here - I know posting to rant about how things are out of your control are a good way to get frustrations off your chest, but now is a perfect opportunity to show us your plan of action. 

Let's see your posts about what you have been learning from sources suggested above, what time and work you are putting into your sweet dogs, and brag about the improvement in his behaviours and talents you are discovering through the work. 
Good luck!


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

AbbyK9 said:


> :spittingcoffee:
> 
> It's a nice thing to look to the future but I think you're living in a fantasy world. How do you plan to own property and all that this entails - like upkeep, repairs, etc. - if you're a young student with no job, no credit, etc. and can't even afford $350 for dog training?


BF is saving on a house  He works full time. SOrry i didn't mention that.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

chelle said:


> Ok, well that's that, then. I mean, Dad owns the house and you can't do much if his feeling is that strong. Bummer.
> 
> Do you feel good about this trainer? I certainly do NOT want to "turn you off" to training in ANY way, but it is pretty pricey. Just be really sure this trainer is "the one" for you - that you agree with their methods, etc, before you fork over that much cash.
> 
> ...


Chelle, ugh! really I've asked around this area about her and if they know her and trust her. So far evey1 says she is the best and Very experienced with gsd, she apparently raises them, trainers them and then sells them. 
Aunt apparently knows her really well, which thats what i'm afraid of, any1 that hangs with her is a pot smoker. I called and talked to her for 2 hours and I liked her answers to my questions. She is my back up plan incase the clicker doesn't work out for us.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

cowboy17 said:


> On the Leerburg website there is an excellent free ebook on clicker training and using markers. I suggest you download it and read it 4 times.
> 
> I think what all need to realize here is that the dog isn't getting in the house.
> 
> ...


Yes by asking my father who is back woods about everything would def make the situation even more worse. 
I'm def not a whiner, I'm stubborn LOL not a whiner. I just need advise on what I can do for him while he is being held outside.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Warrior09 said:


> I plan on owning when we move, I'm not going to rent bc it is basically like living here, just not paying rent. LOL thanks for the advise though


The difference would be, you would get to decide what to do with your animals, not your dad. 



Warrior09 said:


> BF is saving on a house  He works full time. SOrry i didn't mention that.


So your BF... who hates the dog... is going to buy you a house and let the dog live in it? Ha!

Aaahh, the innocence of youth! 

ETA: Oh, I almost forgot:


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

To all that thinks i'm fantasizing about get own place, Well sorry to burst your bubble. I really am moving. BF has been saving on a big down payment for one. Like i also said b4 my life style is so different from your alls. Furthermore that was the first and last time my father ever hit him. Speaking of which he gets up at 3am and doesn't come home until 7pm (coalminer superintendent) and I think he did that bc he hadn't had any sleep in 2 days and was pissed off and took it out on him. Ppl quiting their jobs and he has to go in on their behalf and do the job until another is replaced even though he is a boss/superintendent. 
SO hachi hasn't be hit on since the incident. Last but not least..... see heres where that $350 comes from?!?!? both of the parents you know the ones that had me are giving me money for christmas since they don't know what to get me so I'm going to use that money either on supplies or get him a personal trainer  

Thank you!


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

What I wanted to see in your reply Warrior, was that you found the ebook on Leerburg and are reading it right now, and how you can't wait to try this.

Stop defending yourself, go train the dog and let us know the progress a week from now.
Depend on yourself and not a trainer.

Get it done.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> The difference would be, you would get to decide what to do with your animals, not your dad.
> 
> 
> So your BF... who hates the dog... is going to buy you a house and let the dog live in it? Ha!
> ...


 
Yeah, he doens't like him bc he is hyper but once I get it under control I think he will like him I even told him that hachi and him might even be the best of buds.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

cowboy17 said:


> What I wanted to see in your reply Warrior, was that you found the ebook on Leerburg and are reading it right now, and how you can't wait to try this.
> 
> Stop defending yourself, go train the dog and let us know the progress a week from now.
> Depend on yourself and not a trainer.
> ...


Its not done downloading


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

OK now has it become more clear to everyone? The OP continues to defend her fathers actions, continues to skate over any helpful advice, yet jump all over any one who "offers their personal opinion"....which if I'm not mistaken was what they came here to get? This is ridiculous that her posts continue to get so much attention....you can't make chicken salad out of chicken droppings YES, that IS my personal opinion


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Dang. I remembered the smiley but forgot the "Thank you!"

Is your boyfriend going to let the dogs live inside, since he hates your GSD?

A downpayment is one thing, an ongoing mortgage is another.

Since it's his house and not yours, what happens if you break up? 

Thank you!

(see, I remember that time)


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Please stop posting already. Got the Idea going to start working on the dog as soon as i read up on clicker training that is right now downloading still. 

Thank you all so very much


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

1. Has a full time job sweetheart
2. The house is going to be put into both our names
3. I think he likes the dog, He got upset when he thought some punks were teasing him He just doesn't like the hyperness and barking. He isn't use to big dogs while he was growing up his parents had little dogs all his life. So my dogs are actually the first big dogs his been around alot.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Warrior09 said:


> 1. Has a full time job sweetheart


Did you just call me "sweetheart." If so, DO NOT call me sweetheart. Them's fightin' words.

(notice no smileys this time?)

I love how you keep boasting that your sugar daddy "has a full time job." If all that was required to get a mortgage was a full time job, there would be a heckuva lot more people that owned their own homes.

Heck, I have two full time jobs... does that mean I automatically qualify for two houses?


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Did you just call me "sweetheart." If so, DO NOT call me sweetheart. Them's fightin' words.
> 
> (notice no smileys this time?)
> 
> ...


Ha ha at least you got called sweetheart....I got compared to an STD yesterday:wild:

I would also like to add...any one remember cosmicbanana?


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

OKAY OKAY IVE CAmE UP WITH A PLAN.....
i'm BRING HACHI IN THE HOUSE WHILE THE FATHER IS GONE. 
PLAY, BATHE AND TRAIN HIm DURING THIS TImE.....


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

JUST CAN'T LET THEm OLD mAN KNOW ABOUT IT


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I just thought of something, you are in KY,,Wanda (Kleinenhain on this board) is in KY, she 'trains' dogs..you might want to speak to her, I don't know how geographically close you are or what she charges.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Warrior09 said:


> JUST CAN'T LET THEm OLD mAN KNOW ABOUT IT


He'll find the hair.

You never get rid of all the hair.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Emoore said:


> He'll find the hair.
> 
> You never get rid of all the hair.


I'm clean up. Dad doesn't have real good eyesight. He did it to himself by using eye glasses when he didn't even need them and it screwed his eyes up.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Ive thought and thought about it, I can't take of him like he needs to be so i'm going to rehome him.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That is a very mature and thoughtful decision.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Dont feel guilty about rehoming. It is a very kind hearted thing to do even if it hurts like crazy. You got a dog at the wrong time, that dosen't make you a bad person. You want the best for your boy and sometimes not living with your dog is the best thing you can do.


----------

